# Check out my beams



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I put a sanding sealer on first then applied val spar stain


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Will it be receiving a second coat? The reason I ask is that it looks splotchy on the right side of the picture. Not knocking it, just curious.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm looking at this on my phone right now, I will look at this when I get home. The H.O. wanted a slight sheen so I put a sanding sealer on 1st then applied my stain on top. I'm thinking it might be the sheen what ur seeing. I did 4 houses with these beams all look beautiful. I do see what you are looking at and I thank you for the feed back.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

It could just be the texture of the wood making it look splotchy. If that is the case, there is no cure for it except during prep which it could have been sanded to some degree. Since we are only seeing it from one angle, it's hard to reall get a good perspective of the issue. Otherwise, Great job! :thumbsup:


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks good, my first thought was there was a sheen on it.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

NEPS, he used a VALSPAR STAIN,,,,Looks good no matter what NEPS has to say about it.:thumbsup:


----------



## dgordo4ut (Jun 19, 2008)

*wood trim touch up*

hey, i see you are an active member. you seem to have good knowledge on many topics. i am working on some wood trim and 3 doors. they have been stained and polyed. they look good but have few scratches here and there. is there a way to redo them with out doing a complete refinish. thanks for any advice you can offer.


----------

